# 2002 Altima knock sensor harness



## 2002altima23 (Sep 30, 2015)

After plugging the computer of the car it said that the spark plugs were misfiring burnt have recently replaced them so I looked at the knock sensor and I noticed that the harness had been snapped!l I've had a difficult time finding the harness specially for that year, I was wondering if anybody knew what others years or maybe models are compatible. I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The third generation (L31) 2002-2006 series are generally the same so the wiring harness for the knock sensor should be compatible.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I see one for a 02-03 4cyl (oem pt# 24079-8U000) the later years & V6's must be part of the main harness...


----------



## 2002altima23 (Sep 30, 2015)

Where did you see it???I've tried looking online and they only give me older years from 2001 and down. 



SPEEDO said:


> I see one for a 02-03 4cyl (oem pt# 24079-8U000) the later years & V6's must be part of the main harness...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

use the oem pt# (above) to help in your search


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Wiring Specialties has a good selection of harness repair pigtails:

Wiring Specialties - Plug and Play Wiring Harnesses


----------

